# What type of water for layout



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw two types of water from Woodland Senics yesterday for sale. What I need to know is what the advantage of each is or is there yet a better way? Both of the products seem expensive.

First is a liquid that I poor and it is supposed to harden and look like water. The label has allot of warnings about setting things on it after it hardens and cures. Close to $20 a bottle.

Second was a bag of pellets that stated to heat it and pour. The label on this stated that it could be reheated an 'formed' to add ripples or take out errors. Cost per bag was about $5 less than the bottled stuff.

In the past I just painted all my ground cover. Now that I started using the shakers for the grass and dirt I plan to do something for the water also. At this time the pond bottom will need to be made water tight to hold these products. Currently one end is open to the edge of the layout.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have used the Woodland Scenics type that you just pour. I had gravel in the river bed and then airbrushed the color, darker in the center to nothing at the edges. Could have used a color with a bit more green in it. I guess the thickness is about a quarter of an inch to three eights thick. This was my first attempt with this product. As it was drying, I took an old paint brush and slapped the drying surface with the side of the brush and it gave the effect of moving water. It does not harden rock solid, but is dry to the touch. I set a beer can on top of a test piece of scrap I had and the imprint from the can did not go away.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have used the Woodland Pellets many years ago and they really worked out well. You can re-heat them. It's basically just a re-usable low melt plastic compound, almost like a less stringy glue stick. I didn't know they still produced the pellets. I may use them again on my new layout, I'm just beginning.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> I have used the Woodland Pellets many years ago and they really worked out well. You can re-heat them. It's basically just a re-usable low melt plastic compound, almost like a less stringy glue stick. I didn't know they still produced the pellets. I may use them again on my new layout, I'm just beginning.


How do you reheat the "pellet" water once you've put it on the layout? Hair drier?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

A heat gun or hair dryer at a medium setting and at a distance away from it will work. I was daring way back when and used a torch, don't do that, though.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> A heat gun or hair dryer at a medium setting and at a distance away from it will work. I was daring way back when and used a torch, don't do that, though.


A TORCH!!!???!!!

With all of the different materials used in model railroads, I am having a hard time thinking of anything that would NOT either MELT or CATCH FIRE!!! (-- except the track rails.)


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Torch, my paper mache hills may not hold up to that. I am leaning twords the pellets at this time if a little heat can fix an error. With young kids around stuff gets set on the table all the time. Being able to fix it will be a big plus.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My gosh, Chet, your scenes are simply amazing in their detail and quality!!! :appl:


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

For some effects a cold-cast resin may be useful. It does not generate any heat so plastics can be imbedded in it. Foam must be protected from it with plaster however.
Some examples:



It can be coloured and some paints can be stirred into it for some other effects. As it cures 'ripples' can be pushed into it. This product is probably most useful for standing water, lakes and ponds etc.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi.
I researched all the methods mentioned but then went into a totally different direction. I painted the baseboard, and in the canal, printed an actual riverbed, and then used a textured sheet I found on ebay. The result is very good, even in night mode.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am going to try the EZ Water heat and pour stuff from Woodland Scenics. Hobby Lobby had it on sale for $6 a bag. Purchased the last one they had. At that price what can I say. Now I just need to prep the area.


----------

